
8 Signs Google is Planning to Build a National Wireless Network - pg
http://www.dailywireless.com/features/8-signs-google-is-planning-to-build-a-wireless-network-031907/
======
ericwaller
With so many saying that google's stock is way overvalued, building a national
wireless network or just a 'regular' ISP may be the best way to throw around
the weight they have now to establish a truly permanent foothold.

Also, (this is a stretch, but) it's been argued that the youtube acquisition
was in large part due to google's want to put their warchest behind keeping
the DMCA's definition of 'common carrier status' as wide as possible. This is
something they definitely need to protect as a search engine, but also
certainly if they want to become any form of ISP, especially one with open
wireless networks.

------
eli
Seems rather speculative.

I don't think Google really wants to get into the national infrastructure
business, but then again I suppose they are looking into free WiFi...

Of course, last I heard that free WiFi plan actually wasn't going very well
due to some political issues.

------
pg
Incidentally, _I_ don't think they are, unless forced to. I think they just
like to have such plans in readiness to keep the backbone owners in line.

~~~
far33d
If every single person in the country had broadband access, regardless of
economic status, there's no one that would benefit more than Google. The pay-
access model of the current ISPs is in their way to greater market
penetration. Add to that the (quite accurate) location data that wireless
would give them.. the possibilities are endless.

